# grams



## copenhagen (Sep 21, 2006)

if i have a 60lbs. draw weight and a 28in draw length what gram arrows and what gram broad head should i be shooting?how does different weights of arrows and tips or broad heads make a difference and what charecteristics do they have? thanks alot for all the help!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The following is posted at the local bow shop, and avaliable as fliers. I have found that you can shoot 2216s in just about any bow. :wink:

Arrow Selection

Arrow selection depends on peak draw weight, let-off and draw length settings of your bow. Refer to arrow manufactures arrow selection tables before buying arrows or components.

The Archery Manufactures Organization (AMO) recommends a minimum of six grains arrow weight per pound of peak weight. However, the International Bow hunters Organization (IBO) allows a minimum of five grains of arrow weight per pound of peak weight. Arrow weight is the total combined weight of your arrow, nock, insert, fletching, and broad head.

To determine the weight of the lightest arrow you can safely shoot use the following formula.
Peak draw weight times five grains per pound equals minimum safe arrow weight.

Exceeding the minimum safe weight does not cause problems, However, NEVER shoot arrows weighing less than your minimum arrow weight. This will result in a dry fire scenario.

The following covers almost all hunting bows in North America.

Recommended Shaft size/ Weight.

Wheel Bow, 100 grain Broad head, 52-57 pounds peak draw, 28 inch arrow
Recommended shaft, XX75 2114 or XX75 2018

Wheel Bow, 100 grain Broad head, 57-62 pounds peak draw, 28 inch arrow
Recommended shaft, XX75 2213 or XX75 2018

Modern Compound, 100 grain Broad head, 57-62 pounds peak draw, 28 inch arrow
Recommended shaft, XX75 2215, XX75 2117, or XX75 2213

Hatchet Cam, Hybrid Cam, Solo-Cam, 100 grain Broad head, 62-67 pounds peak draw, 28 inch arrow
Recommended shaft, XX75 2213 or XX75 2215

Hatchet Cam, Hybrid Cam, Solo-Cam, 100 grain Broad head, 67-73 pounds peak draw, 28 inch arrow
Recommended shaft, XX75 2314, XX75 2216, or XX78 2412


----------

